# Favorite Classical Music Social Media Accounts



## Pianokid (Sep 30, 2016)

Hey guys? What are some of your favorite accounts?

Here are mine:

https://www.instagram.com/magicalclassicalmusic/?hl=en

https://www.instagram.com/instaclassical/?hl=en

https://www.instagram.com/papel.lapiz.musica/?hl=en


----------



## Pianokid (Sep 30, 2016)

Hello guys? Can be any social media


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Two NYC ballet stars. Sara Mearns @nycbstar2b









and Megan Fairchild @FairchildMegan


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pianokid said:


> Hello guys? Can be any social media


We do have a topic about Facebook.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

Pugg said:


> We do have a topic about Facebook.


right! such a good reply and all afterthoughts related to these social accounts topics....

and how to get rid of them...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Ummm, that would be -- this one?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

This one!! I love it.


----------

